# 47 vao



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

Im wondering about the rarity of a 47 vao ? I have a chance to buy that and a 48 vai. They want 650 each in unrestored condition.Im probably going to buy them anyways. It would be nice to know a lttle about what Im getting into.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome to the Case forum Mcloud. Doth tractors ypu mentioned are good prospects. There where however fewer VAO's produced. From 1942-1955 there were a total of 6925 VAO's mades, 1817 units were produced in 1947. There was a total of 15031 VAI's made in the same time frame. There was 2934 VAI's produced in 1948 alone. That was the highest number produced in one year. 1947 was also the highest production year for the VAO.

Like most of the older Case's one can get lots of money tied up into engine parts. If the tractors run that sounds like a very fair price. Also check sheetmetal, tires and for cracks in the engine block and the transmission and rearend housing. Good luck with them and be sure to post some pictures if you get them.
caseman-d


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks Caseman-d*

I was hoping to get a reply from you . Im not sure what Im getting into with these tractors yet. The winters here in NY are pretty hard on machinery and people alike. Ive got a few other toys hidden in the barn that I should concentrate on but I find it really hard to pass on a tractor no matter what make or model.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

mcloud,
I know the feeling I have plenty of projects do do but hate to pass on a good buy. There is a guy that has a VAI with a loader on it and I think I could get it for around 1200.00. Would love to get it for plowing in the winter time. We have been lucy the last 8 years as we haven't had much snow. Well anyways good luck with what ever you decide.
caseman-d


----------

